# Tried to Simplify Life with the Fender Colour Charts



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The wife has been bombarding me with thousands of miniature paint chip samples. I honestly can’t tolerate the thousands of washed out variations, that my old eyes can, or can’t actually see.

I tried to show her original car colours from the 50’s through 60’s, and even simpler, the Fender paint charts. Less colours on the charts, and classic to boot.

I showed her Sonic, Daphne, Lake Placid Blue, etc., and their origins, when I could. She still kept trying to give me the same washed out colours that are in the rest of the house.

On the left is some sort of variation of Sonic through Daphne, and on the right as close to Lake Placid Blue that I told her might be nice.

She told me her thoughts endlessly, and how the Lake Placid has too much pop, blah, blah, blah,...., she hated it, and now she likes it best, but still wants to change it.

Meanwhile, I continue with the Einstein definition of insanity of doing the same thing every day, expecting a different outcome.

How long has this been going on? Please don’t ask.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

If there is a god there's little doubt that choosing paint colors with a partner is one of his/her primary means of testing character.

The popular explosion of washed-out colors may be reflecting a current abundance of washed-out character. You are free to intimate that your preference for stronger colors flatters you.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

In my experience, pick the colour that you don't want to steer them to pick the colour you want. LOL


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Irreconcilable differences? Maybe it's just time to let the paint chips fall where they may and move on with your lives.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Pop a beer, plug into an amp and send her to the paint store. Or, buy one of these with original paint and tell her that's the color you want.








India Ivory and Gypsy Red. 
Here's a chip chart she can take with her to the paint store.








Then pop another beer, plug into an amp while wearing headphones and let her go to the store.


----------

